# Software for digitizing chenille and chain stitch embroidery



## vlcnmstr (Jan 5, 2007)

Hi. Thinking to add a chenille machine to my one man shop. I can't seem to find info on digitizing for it..it seems that it would be different than regular embroidery being that it's a hook in place of the needle .

Any suggestions? Don't want to pay more for software than for the machine.
What do you folks use?

Thanks


----------



## NitroTodd (Jul 31, 2015)

digitizing for chenille is different than embroidery. in the past i've used software from eds and pulse to do chenille. i haven't digitized for chenille in over 15 years and i would guess that there have been many upgrades, more software, available since then.


----------



## LTPEMB (Jul 10, 2015)

You would have to get Wilcom Embroidery studio and then buy the chenille tool element.


----------



## EXTouch (Mar 22, 2007)

We use Wilcom to digitize our chenille.


----------

